# The Flying Sub!



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

http://moebiusmodels.com/flying_sub.php

I'll post some snaps of one of the test shots soon. 

EDIT: never mind... I'm a day late and a dollar short, once again.

*Doing his best Rodney Dangerfield* k-j: No respect... No respect at all.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> http://moebiusmodels.com/flying_sub.php
> 
> I'll post some snaps of one of the test shots soon.
> 
> ...


Are they different from these?

http://www.forbiddenplastic.com/moebius/fs1/moebius_fs1.html


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

teslabe said:


> Are they different from these?
> 
> http://www.forbiddenplastic.com/moebius/fs1/moebius_fs1.html


shut up, already... 

The point here is that I maintain the Moebius website and I'm always the last to know anything.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Geee, it must be real nice to be "in the loop", eh? :lol:
Keep yer chin up, yer doin' fine! :thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

NICE! I heard about this but this is the first I have seen it. Thanks for the update!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> shut up, already...
> 
> The point here is that I maintain the Moebius website and I'm always the last to know anything.


I think you could have put that a little better.:drunk: Was just asking a simple question........ I will now 
keep my mouth shut.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Shh! Everybody! I'm trying to listen to music here!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

teslabe said:


> I think you could have put that a little better.:drunk: Was just asking a simple question........ I will now
> keep my mouth shut.


Sorry, I thought you were being a wise guy. Please accept my humblest apology.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> Sorry, I thought you were being a wise guy. Please accept my humblest apology.


I would never want anyone to think I'm being a wise guy.... I tend to get very excited about the new IA releases, so any news about more photos gets me hoping for new stuff....:woohoo: I'm very sorry that you took it the wrong way. Apology accepted, let have some fun now....:thumbsup:


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks for the update. Love the box shot.

Looking forward to this as the memory of the old kit is something I relish from my childhood.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Childhood heck, I built one a few years ago, and still have a couple unbuilt!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

teslabe said:


> I think you could have put that a little better.:drunk: Was just asking a simple question........ I will now
> keep my mouth shut.


Damage control....REPORT!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Antimatter said:


> Damage control....REPORT!


 :devil:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

teslabe said:


> I would never want anyone to think I'm being a wise guy.... I tend to get very excited about the new IA releases, so any news about more photos gets me hoping for new stuff....:woohoo: I'm very sorry that you took it the wrong way. Apology accepted, let have some fun now....:thumbsup:


(sniff) I think I'm gonna cry...... (sniff)

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

What ya sniffin' there, Chris? Hmmmm?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You should know KJ. You sold it to me.....(this accelerator smells like strawberries...)

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

shhhhh! Man, I told you that was on the way low...


----------

